# Is this splitter worth $1500



## infinitymike (Jun 24, 2012)

It is a Timberwolf TW-5.
I don't know how old it is nor does the owner. The tag with all the info is ripped off the frame.
The guy selling it is a tree service company I have known for 15 years.
They do a lot of work and pump out a lot of firewood.
They have several other processing machines and they just bought another monster.
This was never really used as a main source but The machine definitely has seen thousands of cords.

They claim to really maintain their equipment which I can see just by looking around their yard.

It has electric start but there was no battery hooked up and it started with 2 pulls.

The only major thing wrong is the push block. They have welded the brackets that ride on the I-beam several times and it obviously is broken again.

The I-beam itself is perfectly flat on the top but it is worn unevenly underneath where the brackets ride.
It looks there shoulkd be a cover plate where the engine shaft is connected to the pump.
The muffler is missing the the heat shroud and is pretty loud for a Honda and exhaust leaks from the screw holes where the shroud attaches.

The push rod cylinder shows no signs of leaking and slides in and out smoothly.
I didn't try to split anything with the way the push block is for fear of doing damage.

There is some grease/oil build up around the controls and the base but not much.

I used a TW5 that a different friend has and it is a beast. That one actually had more grease/oil build up then this one and would drip on my driveway.

I spoke to a Timberwolf dealer and he said the push block is $600 and the I-beam is $1500 but as long as the block is welded securely and the I-beam is flat there would be no need to replace them.

I guess I should have him weld the block on and then let me test it for a day to see how it handles under load.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 24, 2012)

Is this splitter worth $1500
​No.
Only horizontal, old, worn, leaky, bent, rusty, very "used", low or no maintenance.
But that's just IMO for what I'd want, if I spent $1500.
You may have twice the $$ in parts/labor /repairs & then it's still old & worn.


----------



## fossil (Jun 24, 2012)

Not worth $1500_ to me_.  Rick


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 24, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Is this splitter worth $1500
> ​No.
> Only horizontal,.



It does have a log lifter


----------



## bogydave (Jun 24, 2012)

Yea, that has value.
It's ok as a "fixer-upper". 
Definitely a top rated splitter. New price is scary, around $7k


----------



## greg13 (Jun 24, 2012)

Wave a grand at him, see how serious he is about selling.


----------



## gzecc (Jun 24, 2012)

Not worth 15. Maybe 5 or 8 depending if it all works. I would imagine that the ram is bent. Extreamly used piece of equipment.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 24, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Not worth 15. Maybe 5 or 8 depending if it all works. I would imagine that the ram is bent. Extreamly used piece of equipment.


 I agree it is extremely used, but from what I could see the ram operated straight and smooth.


----------



## Realstone (Jun 24, 2012)

Pay a few bucks and have a hydraulic service guy look at it if you are serious.  On the side, I've never had a piece of equipment outlast the Honda engine that powered it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 24, 2012)

If I went by the pictures I would say no.

Zap


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 24, 2012)

bogydave said:


> You may have twice the $$ in parts/labor /repairs & then it's still old & worn.


 
And there it is folks. After the broken pieces are replaced you could have bought a _new_ Iron & Oak H/V machine and still have money to go buy a new 70cc+ saw.

Don't feel guilty about skipping this one Mike. TW-5's are awesome but this one is hardly a shadow of it's former self.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 25, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> And there it is folks. After the broken pieces are replaced you could have bought a _new_ Iron & Oak H/V machine and still have money to go buy a new 70cc+ saw.
> 
> Don't feel guilty about skipping this one Mike. TW-5's are awesome but this one is hardly a shadow of it's former self.



As far as I can see there are no part to replace. the push block can be repaired and the I-beam looks fine. 
I may offer him $800   I know sometimes I may fool myself into thinking something is a good idea, I hope $800 isn't one of those times (that's if he even takes it). I know pictures say a thousand words but in this case I think the pics may be speaking to loud. Cosmetically it's a rust bucket but it did start and operate very smoothly (with any load)

There I go again, convincing myself.


----------



## gzecc (Jun 25, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> As far as I can see there are no part to replace. the push block can be repaired and the I-beam looks fine.
> I may offer him $800 I know sometimes I may fool myself into thinking something is a good idea, I hope $800 isn't one of those times (that's if he even takes it). I know pictures say a thousand words but in this case I think the pics may be speaking to loud. Cosmetically it's a rust bucket but it did start and operate very smoothly (with any load)
> 
> There I go again, convincing myself.


 It was obviously a very well built machine. If you like tinkering, have a welding source, not afraid to change a motor, pump etc, $800 is not so bad. Machines of this quality (better condition) sell in the 1500 to 2k range used.
I personally like a verticle/horizontal unit.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 25, 2012)

gzecc said:


> It was obviously a very well built machine. If you like tinkering, have a welding source, not afraid to change a motor, pump etc, $800 is not so bad. Machines of this quality (better condition) sell in the 1500 to 2k range used.
> I personally like a verticle/horizontal unit.



Why do you like a vertical/horizontal?  This is my first year burning and I did use the same model machine only in a lot better condition to split 9 cord of oak and I loved it. It did have a log lifter and so does this unit. But never using anything before I might be missing the advantage to a dual position unit.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 25, 2012)

The pics say "I leak!".   I'm looking at the top of that I-beam and it looks like it's narrowed in places. Under load that's going to allow the push block to move way to far off center and that may be why it breaks the guides off.  And all that oily residue all over says that there is some significant leakage going on.  $1000 buys a new splitter, albeit not a TW-5.  There is a reason they aren't fixing this thing  and I certainly don't want to be the guy dropping $800 to find out what it is.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 25, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Why do you like a vertical/horizontal? This is my first year burning and I did use the same model machine only in a lot better condition to split 9 cord of oak and I loved it. It did have a log lifter and so does this unit. But never using anything before I might be missing the advantage to a dual position unit.


Vert/Horz has nothing over a log lift unit.  Nothing.   It's just a good way to crack open big rounds without lifting them to a horizontal unit (sans log lift)  and it's much cheaper to buy than a unit with a log lift.


----------



## Kenster (Jun 25, 2012)

If it's not worth fixing to a professional company, I can't see a backyard operator, new to burning,  overpaying for what is basically a trashed piece of junk.  If you're into projects and have the tools and abilities to rebuild it AND can get it really cheap...maybe.  Otherwise you could have $2000 into this and still have a battered old machine that could fail you at any time.   I don't know what your needs are but I would suggest a new Huskee 22 ton for $1000.  It should take care of pretty much anything you can throw at it.  Lots of satisfied customers on this board.


----------



## Jags (Jun 25, 2012)

Hmmm... I am going to buck the system here. It would take a couple of hours with a welder and an angle head grinder to get that beam into reasonable shape. The shoe could be fixed in pretty short order and I really don't see any other places that are a deal breaker. A few drips and oily areas - probably not a big deal for a piece of equipment that has been in production for years.

As long as the beam ain't bent, the ram ain't bent, the motor runs, the pump - pumps, and the valves work as advertised - that thing probably will not be as scary as the pics make it out to be.

That said - I ain't spending $1500 on ANY splitter unless it comes with the monkey to run it. If you could get that for a grand, put a little TLC into it, I would bet you could be running a pretty darn sweet machine in short order.

Grab a couple of more pics of anything that is questionable. Look at the hoses (I think the TW5 uses pretty high rated hoses.) There is no cover for the pump mount that I have ever seen.

Note: It appears that the person who attempted a fix for the slide on the shoe was not real into physics and welding.  A top weld "only" on that shoe was sure to fail.  It should have had a deep penetrating weld on the bottom part too, then ground out to fit the beam.  It would have doubled the strength of the slides.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 25, 2012)

+1 on those hoses too.  Remember, this thing has been outside cooking in the sun for years.  That does not do nice things to hoses.

Mike, if you're real serious about this thing, I'd hire a mechanic to take a look.  Make sure he's wielding a hydraulic pressure gauge and a cylinder leak-down tester too.


----------



## gzecc (Jun 25, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Vert/Horz has nothing over a log lift unit. Nothing.  It's just a good way to crack open big rounds without lifting them to a horizontal unit (sans log lift) and it's much cheaper to buy than a unit with a log lift.


 Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jun 25, 2012)

It looks to be a real pain to get that shoe off so that it could be welded from the bottom. Otherwise a little cleaning and it should easily out produce a homeowner grade model. That Honda probably will need a new muffler...

Does it have the height adjustable 4 way wedge?

Id go for it at 800-1000


----------



## Jags (Jun 25, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:


> It looks to be a real pain to get that shoe off so that it could be welded from the bottom.


 
Yeah, your probably right.  I don't like that design anyhow and considering it is currently broke, I would fabricate the bolt on style for it.


----------



## CK-1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking at the splitter makes my back hurt.   I'm not too familiar with log lifts, but unless it lifts the pieces and somehow turns the rounds for customized splits there is nothing like a vertical splitter.  You would have to bend down, pick up the piece and split it again.   In the vertical position, I can make big splits to small kindles by turning the wood.   Around this time of year I make custom splits for my smoker.


----------



## Jags (Jun 25, 2012)

CK-1 said:


> Looking at the splitter makes my back hurt. I'm not too familiar with log lifts


 
Until you have actually used a horizontal machine with a log lift and outfeed table --well, lets just say, don't knock it till you try it.  There is a reason that the $7000 machine uses this combo and the $1000 unit does not.


----------



## lukem (Jun 25, 2012)

Jags said:


> Until you have actually used a horizontal machine with a log lift and outfeed table --well, lets just say, don't knock it till you try it. There is a reason that the $7000 machine uses this combo and the $1000 unit does not.


 
I *hate* splitting vertical.  Log lifter is the cat's @$$.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 25, 2012)

lukem said:


> I *hate* splitting vertical. Log lifter is the cat's @$$.


I"m with ya on that!

I may be new to burning wood for heat but not to physical labor.  And even though I never used a vertical splitter IMO and only IMO _THEY_ look like back breakers. I  watched a few you tube videos of guys that were practically crawling on the ground. IF I were to get a vertical splitter,  I already thought how I would build a large base to fit around the little base on the splitter so really big rounds can sit completely even and not want to fall off.

But being that i have allready been pampered by using a relatively new TW-5 with a log lifter and out feed table I'm finding it hard to get anything else. I had some rounds close to 30" in diameter by 24" long and the hydraulic log lifter picks it up with ease and the I-Beam has two wings that cradle it and then when it splits the out feed table holds the two halves. Man it is so easy. Even easier when I used the 4 way or 6 way wedge. 

I will say that I wish the whole splitter sat a few inches higher because I still had to bend a little but I already have engineered ( in my mind) how to raise the unit and build a little ramp up to the log lifter to make up for the height difference.


Ok back to what this thing might be worth. (other than a pile of scrap metal)


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 25, 2012)

Jags said:


> Hmmm... I am going to buck the system here. It would take a couple of hours with a welder and an angle head grinder to get that beam into reasonable shape. The shoe could be fixed in pretty short order and I really don't see any other places that are a deal breaker. A few drips and oily areas - probably not a big deal for a piece of equipment that has been in production for years.
> 
> As long as the beam ain't bent, the ram ain't bent, the motor runs, the pump - pumps, and the valves work as advertised - that thing probably will not be as scary as the pics make it out to be.
> 
> ...


 

I tend to be a system bucker too  hence why I started burning wood and not buying oil.

I'm thinking the same thing, offer him 800 and settle on a grand.

I have to frame a house in a few weeks where I am suppling the steel and my steel guy is getting $45,000 for the job, I'm sure he could do a little welding for me


----------



## lukem (Jun 25, 2012)

If you know how to weld, troubleshoot hydraulic systems, and/or do small engine repair, this may be a not bad deal.  If you have to pay someone to do any of those things you could get upside down on it in a hurry.

I'm a firm believer in (for some things in life, that is) that it is better to have an not need than to need and not have.  With that being siad, this is probably overkill for yhe average woodburner making firewood.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 25, 2012)

lukem said:


> If you know how to weld, troubleshoot hydraulic systems, and/or do small engine repair, this may be a not bad deal. If you have to pay someone to do any of those things you could get upside down on it in a hurry.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in (for some things in life, that is) that it is better to have an not need than to need and not have. With that being siad, this is probably overkill for yhe average woodburner making firewood.


 

Oh then you dont know me very well... I am far from average  hence  the name "infinity" mike I take everything to the max.Thats why  I loved the six million dollar man. We have the technology to build it better, stronger, faster


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 25, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Oh then you dont know me very well... I am far from average hence the name "infinity" mike I take everything to the max.Thats why I loved the six million dollar man. We have the technology to build it better, stronger, faster


 
Then we definitely have to do something about that MS311 in your sig.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 26, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Then we definitely have to do something about that MS311 in your sig.


All right then, lets build it better, stronger and faster!  Or I could just buy a MS-880, that would do the trick


----------



## Ashful (Jun 26, 2012)

I've not used enough log splitters to give any direct advice, but I do own a lot of antique large industrial woodworking equipment, and so I'm all too familiar with the cost of replacement parts of industrial use machines versus those of a smaller commercial or homeowner-grade machine. Take note of the cost of the valving and those highly-rated hoses on a machine like this, if you suspect you'll be replacing them at some point during your ownership. It may be more a factor than you would suspect, in the overall cost of getting this machine up and running.


----------



## Jags (Jun 26, 2012)

At a grand, I would jump at that machine.  Fix up, clean up and use it.  If you find that it is crazy overkill, flip it and make some coin.  Heck, a good cleaning and a new coat of paint (after your repairs) would make that a machine worth drooling over.


----------



## Realstone (Jun 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> At a grand, I would jump at that machine. Fix up, clean up and use it. If you find that it is crazy overkill, flip it and make some coin. Heck, a good cleaning and a new coat of paint (after your repairs) would make that a machine worth drooling over.


Good point Jags.  A lot of the problem with that machine is that it is just butt ugly.  Put some lipstick on it and flip her.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 26, 2012)

Well heres some more info. The engine and pump have been replaced  a few years ago. And I took it for $1000

I'll  be sure to post some pictures after I get her all prettied up with her lipstick and eyeliner on


----------



## bogydave (Jun 27, 2012)

Some TLC & you'll have a great splitter.
33% off is good negotiating


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jun 27, 2012)

Great deal considering the pump and engine have been replaced. Looks like a few of the hoses were replaced at the same time. 

Post some pics when it is cleaned up.


----------



## richg (Jun 27, 2012)

While a new Timberwolf would be a dream, that thing looks like a nightmare. No way would I spend $1500.00 on it.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 27, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:


> Great deal considering the pump and engine have been replaced. Looks like a few of the hoses were replaced at the same time.
> 
> Post some pics when it is cleaned up.



There is one very recently changed hose and the others are in very good shape. No dry rot or cracking. 

I'm looking past the rust and dirt and looking at the indivual parts and they all look solid. Well, except for the push block of course but I don't see that as a major fix. 
I know there's a lot of greasy residue but after a good degreasing and power washing I'll be able to see where that's coming from. Most importantly the seals around the push ram are clean and dry as well as around the engine and pump.


----------



## Jags (Jun 27, 2012)

Now yer talkin'.  Give it a good cleaning and maybe even a coat of paint.  Get the shuttle fixed up and show these negative Nancy's what its all about.

I would put in some time and effort on the beam.  Get the sides of the top edges back to true and straight.  That is probably one of the reasons the previous owner was having trouble keeping the legs on that shuttle.  With that design undo pressure can be applied to the shuttle if it is not pushing straight and with proper clearances.  Like I said - a couple of hours with a welder and a grinder and a straight edge and that could be brought back into specs pretty darn easy.


----------



## gzecc (Jun 27, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Well heres some more info. The engine and pump have been replaced a few years ago. And I took it for $1000
> 
> I'll be sure to post some pictures after I get her all prettied up with her lipstick and eyeliner on


 I'd rather buy it in the condition you did, instead of after the lipstick and eye liner had been applied.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> Now yer talkin'. Give it a good cleaning and maybe even a coat of paint. Get the shuttle fixed up and show these negative Nancy's what its all about.
> 
> I would put in some time and effort on the beam. Get the sides of the top edges back to true and straight. That is probably one of the reasons the previous owner was having trouble keeping the legs on that shuttle. With that design undo pressure can be applied to the shuttle if it is not pushing straight and with proper clearances. Like I said - a couple of hours with a welder and a grinder and a straight edge and that could be brought back into specs pretty darn easy.


I wanna see the receipts when he's done.


----------



## Jags (Jun 27, 2012)

If he has to pay a welding shop hourly rates, it could add up. If I didn't already have one, I would be looking in the classifieds for a used Lincoln "tombstone" welder. You can pick them up pretty darn cheap and there are a million out there. A box of 6013 rod and get to working. Easy peasy.

Here is one in his area:
http://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/3028418456.html
and another:
http://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/3011440028.html
and another: (you get the idea)
http://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/3038251198.html


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 27, 2012)

So the deal got sweeter. My good friend, who is a fellow burner, and I are splitting the splitter. $500 each plus half of any repairs. He lives a half mile from me. And no I don't have any fear that we would get in a fight and then be argueing about ownership. 

As far as paying a welder, like  said earlier I am framing a 9000 sq ft house and have to supply the steel. My steel guy is getting $45,000 for the job. I'm sure he can pass a couple beads for nothing. 

And if he won't then I have 3 other steel/welding shops that have supplied steel to the builders for the houses I framed. 
That's the good thing about being a framing sub-contractor, I know 3-4 companies for every trade out there.


----------



## Jags (Jun 27, 2012)

Its always good to have friends (or contractors) with skilz.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> Its always good to have friends (or contractors) with skilz.


 
Especially when they have the skilz I don't 

Hey thanks for the CL links. I've always wanted a welder. When I converted my garage into a boiler room I ran 220 just in case


----------



## gzecc (Jun 28, 2012)

Mike, In looking over the pics again, I noticed we haven't seen a pic of the entire unit. Please post. Good luck.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 28, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Mike, In looking over the pics again, I noticed we haven't seen a pic of the entire unit. Please post. Good luck.


I'm picking it up Saturday and will post before and after pics for sure.


----------



## clr8ter (Jun 30, 2012)

You guys are generous. I'd pay about $400 for it......


----------



## gzecc (Jul 2, 2012)

What happened Mike? Pictures, did it happen?


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 2, 2012)

gzecc said:


> What happened Mike? Pictures, did it happen?




It did happen. And I have pictures. I will post soon. 

Picked it up Saturday at 9am went to welder got home and was splitting by 1pm. 
What a beast.


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

Did he do any work on the beam itself?


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 2, 2012)

Harumph. I demand video.


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 2, 2012)

I did not do anything to the I-beam. The pictures made it look worse then it really is. It is straight and flat. It is thinner and worn down compared the rest of the beam. I disconnected the push block from the ram and I cut the angle iron beam clamp off.
I then beveled the bottom of the push block with a cutting torch, so the weld would be flush to the bottom.

I welded a plate to the side of the block and got a bead on the top and the bottom.
I cut the angle iron to fit inside the plate and up against the beam.
I bolted a nylon wear pad to it and then bolted that to the plate. The wear pad is nice and snug to the beam and the whole assembly moves nice and smooth.

I power washed it and started splitting.

There is a leak from the back of the valve body on only one handle, for the ram return. Prince makes the valves and there is a dealer very close to me. I will buy an o-ring kit and hopefully that will do the trick.

There is a 1/4 turn ball valve that is hard piped to the tank then has a hose and clamp that comes off it. That has a leak also. I don't know if that should be a compressed fitting that threads on. I have to look at it a little more. My friend has it and is splitting right now.


here are a few pics

I'll be happy to post a video too


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 2, 2012)

My friend just emailed this pic of the wood he is splitting with it. In the back ground you can see his old home made horizontal splitter under the orange cover. Anyone want it? He's tired of lifting and thats why we partnered up on this one  with the log  lifter.


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm glad I'm a system bucker like you Jags. This machine will last me a long time.


----------



## gzecc (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like you've done well. Good job.


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 2, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Looks like you've done well. Good job.


Thanks. $1000 for the splitter $100 for the welder. $22 for bolts and drill bit. Split in half I'm in for $562 so far. 
I need to top off the hydraulic fluid. That $90 for 5 gallons. $607 each.


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> I'm glad I'm a system bucker like you Jags. This machine will last me a long time.


 
Sometimes ya just gotta look at the beauty that is deeper within.

Hey - its just metal, motor, pumps, hoses and seals. Ain't none of it that can't be "fixed".

After you get enough wood pushed over it to shine up the push plate, beam and wedge - and now that you have it power washed, you will need to get a glamor shot of it.


----------



## gzecc (Jul 2, 2012)

Does it also have an adjustable hydraulic 4 way wedge?


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jul 2, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> There is a 1/4 turn ball valve that is hard piped to the tank then has a hose and clamp that comes off it. That has a leak also. I don't know if that should be a compressed fitting that threads on. I have to look at it a little more. My friend has it and is splitting.
> IMG]



That's the suction or return line. It's not under pressure, should be able to just tighten the hose clamp


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Does it also have an adjustable hydraulic 4 way wedge?


Yes - it does.  You can see it well in the 4th pic.


----------



## bioman (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice splitter, just a bad design on the push plate. good luck on the weld job!


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks a lot better cleaned up, slap some paint on once your done with the small repairs and it'll look like a million bucks.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 2, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Thanks. $1000 for the splitter $100 for the welder. $22 for bolts and drill bit. Split in half I'm in for $562 so far.
> I need to top off the hydraulic fluid. That $90 for 5 gallons. $607 each.


 
Whoa! That's pricey oil there pardner.  Travellers (TSC) hyd oil was running about $40-45 a pail last time I checked.  I don't even pay $90 for 5 gallon pails of John Deere Hyguard.  Think that was running $75-80 a pail.


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 3, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Whoa! That's pricey oil there pardner. Travellers (TSC) hyd oil was running about $40-45 a pail last time I checked. I don't even pay $90 for 5 gallon pails of John Deere Hyguard. Think that was running $75-80 a pail.


 
Welcome to Long Island!  Unfortunately TSC wont ship that and the closet one to me is 90 miles.

I haven't bought any yet and have to surf the web


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 3, 2012)

Made a call to  an excavator I've know for  and he is going to give me 10 gallons of hydraulic oil for $50


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 3, 2012)

Was peeking around the machine a little more and found out that the pump was made in '09, the valves for the ram were made in '08, the valves for the log lift and 4 way wedge lift were made in '03,  I cant really tell from the #'s but the engine might be from '01,  don't see anything for the ram piston and it looks like the unit was originally made in '88 based on the #'s stamped on top of the splitting wedge


----------



## Realstone (Jul 3, 2012)

In pic 5, what type of wood? how big a round was it?  It looks like a tough round to split, but how did you new machine handle it?


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 3, 2012)

Realstone said:


> In pic 5, what type of wood? how big a round was it? It looks like a tough round to split, but how did you new machine handle it?


It was maple. all my rounds are 24" long. This one was close to 24" in diameter. It pushed right through it with no problem.

I was splitting for a litttle while tonight. Cherry and locust, big stuff, somewhere around 20-22" in diameter and again didn't even flinch..

One thing I NEED to buy is a muffler.  This one is shot. Even with ear protection the thing is screamin loud.  It is missing the heat shroud and exhaust blows out of the holes for the shroud screws.  One hole  blows right at me and is hot. I saw one on ebay for $30. I called my tool supplier/repair shop and  he said he has one from a busted engine that he will give me


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 4, 2012)

Realstone said:


> In pic 5, what type of wood? how big a round was it? It looks like a tough round to split, but how did you new machine handle it?


 
There isn't much a healthy TW5 won't handle. Steel ingot maybe.


----------

